# no pun intended



## Mike2006

How would you translate into Spanish: "_no pun intended"?_


----------



## BasedowLives

Significa que la broma no era intencional.


----------



## ILT

Pero *pun* es una broma de *juego de palabras* específicamente.  Es decir, que lo que dijiste se puede tomar con un doble sentido, pero al decir "no pun intended" aclaras que no era ésa la intención.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Phryne

¡Hola, gente!

¿Podría traducirse algo así como "*sin intención de doble sentido*"?  ¿Qué creen? Saludos.


----------



## jmedel

Por lo que entiendo yo, es algo que se ha dicho a lo que le puedes sacar dos significados distintos dependiendo del contexto en el que lo interpretes, y como casi siempre se piensa que la gente dice las cosas para fastidiar, hay expresiones como no pun intended, que en castellano sería decir algo así como que no iba con segundas (intenciones).
Espero que te sea de ayuda. Agur.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Exacto, totalmente de acuerdo con jmedel. "*Y no va *_*con segundas*_" es lo que diría yo.


----------



## Sofia29

Hay que ver a quién va dirigida la traducción. Sin una explicación, yo no entendería lo de "no va con segundas". Nunca oí esa expresión.


----------



## Txiri

Entonces ¿cómo se expresa eso en Argentina?


----------



## Sofia29

Yo diría "sin doble sentido", probablemente. No sé si se dice así... no sé si hay alguna frase institucionalizada como "no pun intended".


----------



## nadasé

Coincidiendo con Phryne y Sofia, optaría por: "sin intención de doble sentido" o "sin doble sentido".

La expresión "ir con segundas" (como lo explican más arriba) connota que el segundo sentido de la frase en cuestión es un comentario negativo en contra de alguien (una crítica, una burla, etc.). Sin embargo, en *No pun intended,* el segundo sentido de la frase puede ser jocoso y sin intención de burla.


----------



## jmedel

La verdad es que cuando he terminado de escribir lo que quería decir para mí y he visto que el último mensaje antes del mío era del 3 de octubre de 2005 he pensado, "pues si lo sé no escribo nada", pero viendo lo animado que está esto. en solo un par de horas ha habido cinco comentarios más. Eso está muy bien, de verdad, hace muy poco que conozco esta página, pero cada vez que tenga alguna duda ya sé a dónde venir.

Con respecto a lo de no pun intended, yo creo que decir que no va con segundas quiere decir que hay un segundo significado en esa frase dependiendo del contexto, pero ese segundo significado no tiene por qué ser negativo, sino más bien (creo yo), algo que pueda dar lugar a malentendidos, ya sean cosas negativas, dobles sentidos jocosos, etc. y por supuesto también depende de dónde lo utilices, porque aunque en Argentina también se habla castellano, el argentino, el español y el mejicano (por decir otro) son idiomas distintos.
Es normal que si un argentino oye esta expresión no se entere muy bien de qué quiere decir, pero yo creo que en España todo el mundo lo entiende con ir con segundas.


----------



## chors

"Sin albur".
El "albur" en México es un juego de palabras de doble sentido (pun), pero que se relaciona con la broma soez de carácter sexual; por lo anterior, sólo deberá usarse en una conversación con alguien de mucha confianza. Dicho de otra manera, la simple aclaración en una plática formal o ante un auditorio    extenso resultaría ofensiva y vulgar.
"Albur", a decir del DRAE, viene del ár. hisp. albúri, este del ár. clás. buri, y este del egipcio br; cf. copto bore, que refiere el "mújol" (un pez del mediterráneo muy estimado por su hueva y carne). De ahí pasó a designar una carta que saltaba inopinadamente en el juego (como pez fuera del agua), tal como la misma broma lo hace.


----------



## Cubanboy

Phryne said:


> Podría traducirse algo así como "sin intención de doble sentido"?  Qué creen?


Estoy de acuerdo con tu traducción y me parece la mejor opción que tenemos para dicha frase. Hace unos días estuve hablando con un par de traductores amigos míos que tienen mucha más experiencia que yo y me dijeron lo mismo: "*Sin intención de doble sentido*"

Saludos.


----------



## susantash

jmedel said:


> la verdad es que cuando he terminado de escribir lo que quería dcir para mí y he visto que el último mensaje antes del mío era del 3 de octubre de 2005 he pensado, "pues si lo sé no escribo nada", pero viendo lo animado que esta esto... en solo un par de horas ha habido 5 comentarios más. eso esta muy bien, de verdad, hace muy poco que conozco esta página, pero cada vez que tenga alguna duda ya sé a donde venir.
> 
> con respecto a lo de no pun intended, yo creo que decir que no va con segundas quiere decir que hay un segundo significado en esa frase dependiendo del contexto, pero ese segundo significado no tiene por qué ser negativo, sino más bien (creo yo), algo que pueda dar lugar a malentendidos, ya sean cosas negativas, dobles sentidos jocosos, etc. y por supuesto también depende de donde lo utilices, porque aunque en Argentina también se habla castellano, el argentino, el español y el mejicano (por decir otro) son idiomas distintos. es normal que si un argentino oye esta expresión no se entere muy bien de qué quiere decir, pero yo creo que en España todo el mundo lo entiende con ir con segundas.


Yo lo entendería perfectamente. ¡Qué raro que no se use en la variedad argentina! Son tan parecidas nuestras variedades que de verdad me sorprende.
¡Y bueh! Una nueva confirmación de que no hablamos una cosa uniforme llamada "variedad rioplatense".


----------



## Gatuna

_Pun intended_ (valga el doble sentido). _No pun intended_ (estoy de acuerdo con el compañero de arriba: "sin doble sentido").


----------



## cvilla

Es bueno tomar en cuenta que la traducción no tiene que ser literal (en el sentido de hacerla corresponder palabra por palabra). Para una frase como "no pun intended", uno simplemente puede decir "no quise decirlo con doble sentido", o "en el buen sentido de la palabra".


----------



## DCPaco

Como ha dicho Churs, en México decimos: *Sin albur*


----------



## cvilla

DCPaco said:


> Como ha dicho Churs, en México decimos: *Sin albur*


Sí, y está bien. Yo sólo estoy sugiriendo un par de frases que no sean tan regionales.


----------



## Gatuna

Y sobre todo, no siempre se dice "no pun intended" después de haber hecho una broma sexual, por lo que, en caso de que no se diga ésta, no quedaría lo de 'sin albur'.


----------



## mjhill3

¡Hola!  Estoy tratando de decir "Me muero por celebrar el Día de los Muertos. (No pun intended)"  ¿Cómo lo diría?


----------



## tulipán

try:
"sin doble sentido"
"sin intención de doble sentido"
"y no va con segundas" (intenciones)


----------



## aztlaniano

Welcome, mjhill3!

How about:
"(Y tampoco es sólo un juego de palabras)", or "(Y no se trata de un mero juego de palabras)".
It is in fact a pun, which you are pointing out, so why not say "and that's not just a pun"?


----------



## renacentista

Por favor, ¿hay una frase en español que equivale o significa aquella?


----------



## Cubanboy

Sin intención de doble sentido.
Sin segundas intenciones.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

En España podrías decir "no va con segundas".


----------



## renacentista

¡Gracias, Cubanboy y Valeria!


----------



## rickytaun

"No va con segundas" es la traducción perfecta para el castellano europeo. 
No sé con seguridad cuál sería la expresión más adecuada en Argentina, pero  "sin intención de doble sentido" o "sin doble sentido" me resultan bastante antinaturales y en absoluto coloquiales. Suenan mal.
Intentad imaginar una conversación en la que alguna de estas dos expresiones queden bien... ¡No encuentro ninguna! 
Quizás sea mi oído castellano...
En España, en multitud de ocasiones, en frases que incluyen el término "doble sentido" se suele anteponer el verbo "tener".
Ej.: "Esa frase tiene doble sentido".
En caso de que sea alguien el que haya impreso ese doble sentido se utilizaría el verbo "dar":
Ej.: "Al componer la canción la quise dar un doble sentido".

La variante "Va -con o sin- doble sentido" me parece más aceptable. En ningún caso "sin intención de doble sentido.


----------



## Sofricia

Be careful! In Spanish from Spain, *"albur"* means "risk" or "random".

Typical expression: *"al albur"* = "al azar", "con riesgo"

I agree that *"no pun intended"* can be translated as "va sin segundas" or "en el buen sentido (de la palabra)", depending on context.


----------



## Canterano

Yo diría "no va con segundas", o si se quiere hacer más general, "fuera bromas".


----------



## susantash

cvilla said:


> "en el buen sentido de la palabra".


Me gustó esta opción! Me parece la más natural.


----------



## Gatuna

Sofricia said:


> Be careful! In Spanish from Spain, *"albur"* means "risk" or "random".
> 
> Typical expression: *"al albur"* = "al azar", "con riesgo"
> 
> I agree that *"no pun intended"* can be translated as "va sin segundas" or "en el buen sentido (de la palabra)", depending on context.


Yes, in Mexico "Albur" also means "azar" or "riesgo", apart from "sexual innuendo". That's why some of us were saying that it would be better to use "doble sentido" instead of "albur". Again:

Pun intended= Valga el doble sentido
NO pun intended= SIN doble sentido or, as per your fine suggestion, "en el buen sentido".


----------



## Canterano

Pienso que si poner "en el buen sentido" quedaría bien poner "en el buen sentido de la palabra"


----------



## nangueyra

Txiri said:


> Entonces ¿cómo se expresa eso en Argentina?



"(Y  te lo digo) sin doble sentido". Saludos.


----------



## Sylphadora

Estoy muy de acuerdo con *Rickytaun* y *Canterano*. "Sin (intención de) doble sentido" suena _muy mal_ en castellano. Os aseguro que nadie lo dice. Lo que suena mejor, como ya han comentado, es "no va con segundas" o "en el buen sentido de la palabra". Es un poco fastidioso que no podamos expresar lo mismo con tan solo dos palabritas, pero así el el lenguaje, ¡qué se le va a hacer!


----------



## nelliot53

*Double entendre*

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

He: "My sweet honey, I hope you are to be let with the Lodgins!" She: "No, sir, I am to be let alone."

A *double entendre* is a figure of speech in which a spoken phrase is devised to be understood in either of two ways. Typically one of the interpretations is rather obvious whereas the other is more subtle. The more subtle of the interpretations is typically sexually suggestive. It may also convey a message that would be socially awkward, or even offensive, to state directly. (The _Oxford English Dictionary_ describes a double entendre as being used to "convey an indelicate meaning".)

A double entendre may exploit *puns* to convey the second meaning. Double entendres generally rely on multiple meanings of words, or different interpretations of the same primary meaning. They often exploit ambiguity and may be used to introduce it deliberately in a text. Sometimes a homophone (i.e. another word with the same pronunciation) can be used as a pun as well as a "double entendre" of the subject.


Creo que lo que generalmente he escuchado para "*no pun intended*" ha sido "*Sin doble sentido*", cuando se entiende que lo que se dice puede ser malentendido.  Pero si lo que se quiere llevar es el doble sentido, entonces depende de la agilidad mental del que escucha para entenderlo.  En este último caso, la intención casi siempre es el juego de palabras para hacer reír.


----------



## rabbit without hears

En México equivale a decir "sin albur", "hablando en serio", "fuera de broma", aunque creo que el primero es el más apropiado.


----------



## asidres

Otra opción más que no he visto todavía en este hilo...

Algunas veces "no pun intended" no se puede traducir como "sin segundas" porque en realidad SÍ va con segundas (a veces en inglés dicen "no pun intended" en sentido irónico, cuando sí se quiere que se considere el doble sentido). En estos casos, cuando en inglés lo dicen en sentido irónico, o dicen "excuse the pun", se podría utilizar "nunca mejor dicho". Es solo una alternativa más, que a veces funciona (aunque a veces no funcione). 
Por ejemplo:

"This shampoo gest to the root of the problem (excuse the pun...)".
"Este champú llega a la raíz del problema (nunca mejor dicho...)". 
(En este caso no se podría decir "no va con segundas" porque SÍ va con segundas). Saludos cordiales.


----------



## tane100

"Y no pienses mal", diría yo


----------

